# Warme MTB-Stiefel



## alge54 (15. November 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

meine Frau ist auf der Suche nach einem superwarmen Schuhwerk fürs Biken (sie bekommt schnell kalte Füße).
Schuhgröße 35 (36, wenn die Schuhe klein ausfallen).

Unsere Suche im www blieb bisher erfolglos, da die meisten Hersteller diese Größen nicht im Angebot haben.

Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß

Albrecht


----------



## Sickgirl (15. November 2010)

Hallo Albrecht,

ich würde die Schuhe noch eine Nummer größer kaufen.

Ich habe normal Größe 39, Radschuhe in 40 und habe meine Winterstiefel in Größe 41 gekauft. Ich hatte vorher welche in 40 aber da war es sehr eng mit den dicken Wandersocken. Jetzt 41 ist perfekt, die Zehen haben noch gut Platz und sind so schön warm.

Ich habe einen Northwave, den gibt es hier: http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/p2a42c45bb4f6552026ceb8c3fd2836fe/sSfd58bcf4cef7b18eeb21a0e44d3c9311/Northwave-Celsius-Arctic-GTX-MTB-Winter-Schuhe-black-Winter-10-11.html in Größe 37.

Ich würde mir den mal schicken lassen und wirklich mit den dicksten Socken anprobieren.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (15. November 2010)

Hi,

großer Tipp für kleine Füße: *Defroster MTB von Specialized* (gibt es ab Größe 36), halten warm und trocken. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen , weil ich auch auf kleinem Fuße lebe und seit 2 Jahren mit den Schuhen prima durch den Winter komme.
und wenn deine Frau Größe 35 hat sind die doch optimal. Warme Socken noch - fertig!
Noch was am Schluss: Die Defroster sind auch relativ schmal geschnitten, denke das kommt deiner Frau auch super entgegen.


----------



## Veloce (15. November 2010)

Ich  fahre mit Schuhgröße 36  Shimano MTB Winterschuhe Gr 39 mit normalen Socken . Geniale Schuhe .
Regulär paßt mir bei Shimano und Spezi Gr 37 .


----------



## JarJarBings (16. November 2010)

also ich hab auch normal 38 und fahre mtb schuhe von shimano in größe 40. shimano ist eh schmal und klein und mit dicken socken und heizsohle brauchts einfach mehr größe.


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2010)

für cleats oder flats ?????


----------



## mtbbee (16. November 2010)

leider kommen die kleinen Größen erst wieder Anfang Dezember ... bin mit dem *Shimano SH-MT91 Touring Schuh* sehr zufrieden. Gibts auch ab Größe 38. Fahre ihn selbst in 39 bei Größe 37.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (17. November 2010)

Moin!

Ich nehm die Variante 1 Nr. größer und die dicken Seal Skinz rein. Hält wunderbar warm.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2010)

Wenn deine Frau ohne Cleats fährt, dann empfehle ich Winterwanderstiefel. Ich habe diese hier und den ganzen Winter warme, trockene Füße


----------



## Nevibikerin (17. November 2010)

Kauf dir lieber Heizsohlen wie z.B. von Hotronic. ( gabe es auch die letzten Jahre immer bei Tchibo) ist das Beste gegen kalte Füße.


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2010)

....weiss immer noch net , ob mit cleats oder per flat pedal unterwqegs ...????
@bärbel : ist die sohle wirklich  "biegsam" genug , um auf den pins halt zu finden ??? gruss, k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alge54 (19. November 2010)

Hallo Blutbuche,

meine Frau fährt mit Cleats.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Gruß

Albrecht


----------



## Yossarian (28. November 2010)

Bei Cleats und langen Fahrten bei unter 0° gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten (Winterschuhe vorausgesetzt):
1. Schuhheizung
2. Gehpausen, nach 5 Gehminuten sind auch Eisfüße wieder warm


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....weiss immer noch net , ob mit cleats oder per flat pedal unterwqegs ...????
> @bärbel : ist die sohle wirklich  "biegsam" genug , um auf den pins halt zu finden ??? gruss, k.




Bin zwar nicht Bärbel aber ich hab auch ein paar alte Wanderschuhe von Hanwag und kann mich bis jetzt nicht über den Grip auf den Flats beschweren.
Allerdings muss ich sagen da ich die Pedale noch nicht so lange hab und noch nicht so oft gefahren bin seitdem.


----------

